# Anyone heard of ICO Tec callers?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in the market for an electronic caller, but would like to stay under $200. I seen this caller that looks very similar to a Fox Pro Wildfire and it's called a ICO Tec.

http://www.icotec.com/

Has anyone used this caller?

Are there any good reviews about this product?

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had a buddy who tested one and was pleased enough with it. Seemed to have a good remote range.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard a few good reports and no negatives. Let us know what you think if you get one.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The sounds are from Wildlife Technologies whice are regarded as the best recordings on the market. Unless the ICO TEC has upgraded, u cant upload any different sounds to the unit. But for $70, I don't think u can beat it for an entry level caller. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one for myself, and I like it I've only used once. the sound sounds pretty convincing.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I might buy one. My foxpro crapped out. It turns on for a few seconds and dies. :-(

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may be able to get it fixed for free by FoxPro. They have the best CS I've ever seen.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I broke down and bought a FoxPro Wildfire. It just arrived yesterday, but I've not had a chance to open it, turn it on, etc., as I'm busy bowhunting deer. Hopefully, later today I'll get it out and look it over. Right now I'm headed out to kill "Bullwinkle". :glutton:

Bowhunter57


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck on "Bullwinkle"

I'm sure you'll like the new FoxPro, but like youngdon posted, send your old one in and see if they will take care of it, Always nice to have a backup.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

220swift said:


> good luck on "Bullwinkle"
> 
> I'm sure you'll like the new FoxPro, but like youngdon posted, send your old one in and see if they will take care of it, Always nice to have a backup.


the o.p and the guy with the broken fox pro are different folks i belive. Not being a dick just thought i would point it out though.

Good choice on the fox pro.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

The broken foxpro is mine. I really need to call them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for the mix up.....it's an age thing... :nut:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't let it happen again! Lol we are all getting old, I keep forgetting to call foxpro.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no promises, seems to be happening more often...........lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

If I lose any more memory, I'll be able to plan my own surprise birthday party..... :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know what you mean Scotty, of all the things I've lost in my life, my mind is what I miss the most.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I know what you mean Scotty, of all the things I've lost in my life, my mind is what I miss the most.


How do you know?

My wife says there is plenty of hard evidence that I may have never had one to lose. I argue back ( we all know it won't do any good) that I did have presence of mind to pursue her. She relies " even a broken watch is right twice a day" I said so does that mean I can have a girl friend? ...... I still don't have all my vision back


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Its been almost a week now, can you see yet YD? lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Out of my left eye ! Just a little, now that the swelling has gone down.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a good thing. another week and you should be back to normal vision again. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't had normal vision since I met her.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

